# Reversing opening of french doors



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi johnw

Yeas it is possible but quit bit is changed with the frame and such. If it is an exterior door sold with a preying frame then it would be best to pull the whole unit out and reinstall or replace it in the manner you want it. If it is interior you could pull the doors and whatever stop moldings you have then remount the doors and stop molding the other way. Although this will leave ugly spots were the old hinge mounts were. so it would be best to also replace the sides of the door frame. Quite possibly over the ability of the average DIY'er. I tried to give a pretty good idea of what it would take but it can be a sizable project and I might be missing something. Good luck


----------

